

Justice.js – A performance metric bar with a streaming FPS graph - niix
http://okor.github.io/justice/

======
willyyr
Wow looks pretty slick. It'd be cool if you put some sample pages together so
one can actually see the graph working. It's pretty steady for the simple
usage page right now.

